# Adress Leiste täuschen ?



## xamunrax (14. Juni 2002)

Hi,
ich hab mal ne frage und zwar wie mache ich es das in meiner Adress-Leiste nur zB.: "http://www.abc.de" statt "http://www.abc.de/index.php?mode=bla&mod=hallo"

praktisch wie bei einer ********* Adresse dort wird immer nur die eigendliche adresse angezeigt ...


ThX im Voraus...

.:Ra:.


----------



## Christoph (14. Juni 2002)

in ein Frameset packen!


----------



## foxx21 (14. Juni 2002)

oder du schickst ne mail an deinen domain betreiber , die können dir das auch machen 



-greez


----------



## -=ENCOUNTER=- (29. Juni 2002)

oder du legst um deine Gesamte Seine Tabelle an, es geht aber auch mit php ....


----------



## Googy (1. Juli 2002)

...frames!!!...


----------



## Scope (4. Juli 2002)

solange man kein "target" im link angibt, bleibt es doch sowieso immer auf der letzten von Hand eingebenen Adresse, oder?


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Scope _
> *solange man kein "target" im link angibt, bleibt es doch sowieso immer auf der letzten von Hand eingebenen Adresse, oder? *




lol,ne *g*


----------



## Scope (4. Juli 2002)

liegt das dann an meinem ie?
egal.


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (4. Juli 2002)

das merkt man doch schon wenn man auf antwort geht


----------



## Scope (4. Juli 2002)

hmm..
stimmt.
aber woran liegt es dann, dass bei manchen seiten die url trotzdem stehen bleibt.


----------



## sam (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Scope _
> *hmm..
> stimmt.
> aber woran liegt es dann, dass bei manchen seiten die url trotzdem stehen bleibt. *


les dir mal den ganzen thread aufmerkam durch, dann weisst du das...


----------



## Scope (5. Juli 2002)

is ja schon gut..


----------



## maho15 (17. Juli 2002)

nochmal für alle Frameset oder PHP


----------



## Nils Hitze (17. Juli 2002)

*Frame Weiterleitung nennt man sowas ..*

und das macht tatsächlich dein Webhoster.

Oder du gibst eben alles über Session oder so weiter .. 

Gruß,
 Mentor Jonathan


----------

